# coming to you soon.



## Teniostockton (Apr 18, 2008)

yes i have i also have video of my grandfather and me and my father grandmaster richard tenio doing seminar befor 1999 in stockton and the bay and sac and reno , L.A when i was yunger me and my father been doing my taining 1 on 1 after my grandfather past that was his wish before he die he wanted me to carry on the family art so i went under ground for a min to finsh my training my father GM richard tenio is what you call a hidden master i will be posting pix of me and my father training soon and allso my grandfathers video of a seminar he did back in the day and did any body know that my grandfahter also rote a book that know one knows about DeCuerdas that only me and my father GM richard tenio has.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 18, 2008)

Any plans to publish the book?


----------



## Teniostockton (Apr 19, 2008)

no it was for tenio's eyes only to detailed for the public if i was in it for the money i would  but im not a sellout the book tells you how he made the art its the key to all the doors it was made just in case he died befor he could let the art be knowor lost.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 19, 2008)

Too bad! I'm sure it would be quite interesting.


----------



## Teniostockton (May 2, 2008)

sr. grandmaster do i know you from the past have you been to stockton ca. and can i get your real name not what you go by just what to see if i know you? if thats ok with you?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 2, 2008)

Hi Phillip if you click on somenes name it will take you to their profile and if their name is available to the public it will be there.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 2, 2008)

Teniostockton said:


> no it was for tenio's eyes only to detailed for the public if i was in it for the money i would but im not a sellout the book tells you how he made the art its the key to all the doors it was made just in case he died befor he could let the art be knowor lost.


 
I am very happy that you are preserving this piece of work.  Congratulations on keeping your family art alive!


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 2, 2008)

I look forward to seeing some of the pictures .

And yes, congratulations on keeping the art alive


----------

